# Electrical PE, April 2008



## rcurras (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, let’s break the ice.

I took the test (second timer) on Miami, Florida. Overall, I got a similar impression from my first time: an easier (at least “visible”) morning general portion, and a harder (in my case Power) afternoon depth portion. Even though I did a lot of research prior to my second attempt, I felt that I went “short” in some afternoon concepts which generated a lot of doubts when trying to get a resolution to the problem. Again, as I previously stated on comments made just after my first shot last April 2007, you have to have some hand-on experience if you want to satisfactory nail the afternoon depth module. It was just my 2 cents.

Now the pressure is building, since a third try (if I failed this time, let’s hope not) has to be really stressful, since you may have to take college credits (by Florida law) in order to endeavor a fourth one.

Based on your experience, do you think that an approximate of 55 out of 80 total questions would make the cut (I know that this has been discussed here a trillion times, but is a question that never dies)?

Thanks and good luck.

RC.


----------



## jproctor6 (Apr 15, 2008)

rcurras said:


> I took the test (second timer) on Miami, Florida. Overall, I got a similar impression from my first time: an easier (at least “visible”) morning general portion, and a harder (in my case Power) afternoon depth portion. Even though I did a lot of research prior to my second attempt, I felt that I went “short” in some afternoon concepts which generated a lot of doubts when trying to get a resolution to the problem. Again, as I previously stated on comments made just after my first shot last April 2007, you have to have some hand-on experience if you want to satisfactory nail the afternoon depth module. It was just my 2 cents.
> 
> RC.



It was my first attempt taking the test but my impression is similar to yours. I walked out of the morning session feeling quite confident but the afternoon (Electrical Power) was brutal for me.

I studied many hours preparing for the afternoon but was simply unsuccessful at "calling the blitz." I studied too much in some areas and too little in others and I had to guess at many more afternoon questions than I would like to admit.

I'm hoping my AM performance will compensate for my poor PM performance but at this point I'd feel more confident if the board flipped a coin instead of using my test results.

Good luck to you,

JP


----------



## benbo (Apr 15, 2008)

Obviously I have no crystal ball, but almost everyone (except people in special situations with a lot of work experience in a specific depth area) think the afternoon is brutal. I was sure I failed in 2005 when I took it, and I passed. Now you just have to wait.


----------



## jproctor6 (Apr 15, 2008)

benbo said:


> Obviously I have no crystal ball, but almost everyone (except people in special situations with a lot of work experience in a specific depth area) think the afternoon is brutal. I was sure I failed in 2005 when I took it, and I passed. Now you just have to wait.


Yes, I did see a lot of long faces walking to the parking lot late in the day. I figured I was not alone. I do appreciate your response and the encouragement I've seen from all the members of this bulletin board. I'm glad I stumbled upon it when searching for reference material. I can't imagine doing even as well as I did without advise gleened from the posts on this board.

JP


----------



## rcurras (Apr 15, 2008)

rcurras said:


> Based on your experience, do you think that an approximate of 55 out of 80 total questions would make the cut (I know that this has been discussed here a trillion times, but is a question that never dies)?


Auto:

Last time (based on the results shown on my “failing” letter) I roughly got an overall 60%. This time I have no idea (same as previous time) about how many I did OK, but I think that I improved my performance this time compared with the prior attempt (well, I believe). Since the evaluation of this test is a mystery, I assume that the lowest scenario for a passing grade would be met if you got 56 out of 80 questions OK, = 70%.

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 15, 2008)

where are the electricals? :deadhorse:

your feedback is pretty welcome.

thanks.

RC.


----------



## KEG (Apr 15, 2008)

2nd try EE-Power. I felt pretty good after the a.m., like I actually had a chance of passing. Then came the afternoon. Some questions I was unprepared for and then on the way home, I realized I made several silly mistakes on easier problems. If I pass (doubtful) it will be because I did very well in the a.m. and guessed well in the p.m. I'm already working on my study schedule for October!


----------



## rcurras (Apr 15, 2008)

KEG said:


> 2nd try EE-Power. I felt pretty good after the a.m., like I actually had a chance of passing. Then came the afternoon. Some questions I was unprepared for and then on the way home, I realized I made several silly mistakes on easier problems. If I pass (doubtful) it will be because I did very well in the a.m. and guessed well in the p.m. I'm already working on my study schedule for October!


Same here…I also noticed a few mistakes that I totally reject, which at the end could be the difference between a “fail” or a “pass”…As I previously stated, I felt better this time than my first one, but I have my doubts…The afternoon was pretty tough…Let’s see…

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## Strickland (Apr 15, 2008)

This was my first time through the whole to do.

The morning wasn't as intense as I'd thought it to be-far less electronics and computers than I expected. Amazing how one can spend so much time re-learning things and then get mad at them not being on the test. The afternoon (for power) was more difficult for me due to how the questions were worded/presented. Several things I'd just not seen while studying, or in the various example exams and such I had.


----------



## zorlev (Apr 16, 2008)

I took the PE for the first time in Florida. The morning session was challenging but could be done. I took the afternoon power section and based on the type of questions I had to ask myself if getting all these "the other board" books plus experience dont help you pass the exam. I am now wondering if I need to find a new set of literature and a wider / deeper power experience base to prepare for my next attempt.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 16, 2008)

zorlev said:


> I took the PE for the first time in Florida. The morning session was challenging but could be done. I took the afternoon power section and based on the type of questions I had to ask myself if getting all these "the other board" books plus experience dont help you pass the exam. I am now wondering if I need to find a new set of literature and a wider / deeper power experience base to prepare for my next attempt.


Getting additional information for my second time preparation was my main goal. That is why I decided to re-took the test a year later after my first fail. I got a lot of information via web, as well as I think both SCHAUM’S (Machines and Systems Power) were valuable/priceless pieces of information and practice. But you can not “fight” against practical/specific concepts that based on your experience have not ever seen. This is the stuff that you will not find on any college book, but in practice or being lucky enough to read those between the lines on notes that you were able to bring to the test. But all we know how pressure builds up in a test like this. Sometimes you have the bibliography sitting by your side, but you are unable to look into it, even though you realize that you may have it, or you have seem something similar while studying.

Anyway, good luck and let’s wait for June.

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## odentonpe (Apr 16, 2008)

Well this was my second time taking it. I took it in April of 2007 and due to the birth of my little guy I opted out of the 10/07 exam.

Overall I think I did okay. The morning was okay and the afternoon I felt I did better on. I really focused on the afternoon since my first time around the afternoon killed me.

Like others have posted, get information on the web and from sources like EC&amp;M, that is a great magazine for NEC, and power related issues topics. The best books for me in the afternoon were Wildi and the NEC Handbook. Golden books.

I really concentrated on the power afternoon going at it my second time. As stated in previous posts, it is not always about crunching numbers and knowing formulas but simple straight out if then statements.

One specific example from the exam is this one: SSSSSSSike. I'm not that dumb. Just kidding NCEES. Easy.

Anyway I hope I did well, and if I did not pass then I am going at it in October for my third try and if not then you keep going till you get it. That's the way I look at it given I am still young and have a lot to learn and chances to come. It would be great to have the letters but even better being a father and spending time with my little guy.

Good luck to the EE power people. Hopefully we did well.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 16, 2008)

odentonpe said:


> Well this was my second time taking it. I took it in April of 2007 and due to the birth of my little guy I opted out of the 10/07 exam.
> Overall I think I did okay. The morning was okay and the afternoon I felt I did better on. I really focused on the afternoon since my first time around the afternoon killed me.
> 
> Like others have posted, get information on the web and from sources like EC&amp;M, that is a great magazine for NEC, and power related issues topics. The best books for me in the afternoon were Wildi and the NEC Handbook. Golden books.
> ...


Congrats on your new born!

I took a similar approach than you did. Concentrate in the PM module, and get as much information about it as I could. But even though I feel that I did better than my first time, I do not feel confident about my performance last Friday (maybe I am being a little pessimistic).

Have any of you heard about how the “cut-score” is determined, or basically you have to get a minimum of 70% (around +55 out of 80 question right) in order to pass?

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## benbo (Apr 16, 2008)

rcurras said:


> Congrats on your new born!
> I took a similar approach than you did. Concentrate in the PM module, and get as much information about it as I could. But even though I feel that I did better than my first time, I do not feel confident about my performance last Friday (maybe I am being a little pessimistic).
> 
> Have any of you heard about how the “cut-score” is determined, or basically you have to get a minimum of 70% (around +55 out of 80 question right) in order to pass?
> ...


RC -

I know you don't want to hear this, but nobody here is going to be able to tell you the cut score. THey can just quote the NCEES, and other than that it is just an educated guess. Probably somewhere between 53 and 56, but that is just a guess too.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 17, 2008)

benbo said:


> RC -I know you don't want to hear this, but nobody here is going to be able to tell you the cut score. THey can just quote the NCEES, and other than that it is just an educated guess. Probably somewhere between 53 and 56, but that is just a guess too.


Thanks.

RC


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 18, 2008)

Here are my comments:

I'm not super bright nor am I dumb, but usually I do well on these kinds of Tests. (For a while I was out of Power and I took those CISCO and MSCE Tests and always did well)

I drilled drilled drilled I studied super hard and nothing that was on the Test surprised me on this Test but D^*() IT WAS HARD!!!!!!!!!! it really surprised me.

I took it in Seattle and when I looked up after the Exam I noticed no oone had left early (that means all tests mechanical, Civil etc.) Seattle is a "bright" area and everyone looked really tired after the Exam. I think this years tets were hard.

I dont think I could have prepared any better for this Test. What I really needed? I think if I had an extra hour on each test, I might have had a decent chance...

This is how well I prepared. I did so many problems that I saw several on ethe Exam I had seen elsewhere in other books and I had them with me and went right to the page...

I was really juiced and fired up and concentrating on the second Power part and I still had a Hard Time.

I need a FASTER mind, I guess.


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 18, 2008)

Carrameow said:


> Here are my comments:I'm not super bright nor am I dumb, but usually I do well on these kinds of Tests. (For a while I was out of Power and I took those CISCO and MSCE Tests and always did well)
> 
> I drilled drilled drilled I studied super hard and nothing that was on the Test surprised me on this Test but D^*() IT WAS HARD!!!!!!!!!! it really surprised me.
> 
> ...


If I have to take it again, I would just do tons and tons of problems, quick hitters and not long complex ones. I would concentrate on speed, recognition and fast hitters and not worry about those long complex wierd problems that teach you nothing.


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 18, 2008)

Funny post Exam Thoughts

I remember perusing this Site quite often for Hints on the Exam. Well its kind of amusing in Retrospect, because even if you found some site with a detailed copy of this years Exam it wouldn't help because I think they change or shift the stuff a lot from Exam to Exam

I am still reeling from Post Exam fatigue and mental burnout--kind of like post triathalon burnout...

THIS IS TRUE. I actually showed up on the Wrong day for Last Fall's Exam---SATURDAY!!! Lucky I am 40 plus and kind of mature or I would have tossed my Books...


----------



## rcurras (Apr 19, 2008)

I do not want to justify a possible failure this time, but in my opinion I found this test harder than the previous one. However, I do not feel as bad because I did what I could based on my preparation. I am glad to “remember” making stupid mistakes, but those are few. In other words, what I knew, I felt pretty confident about my resolutions. Let’s wait until June (Florida) to see what happens.

I have a question: Do you know anyone who had to take 12 credits because of the 3-times fail? If yes, would be like taking 4 additional college level courses?

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## benbo (Apr 19, 2008)

You folks shouldn't despair! If the test was especially hard, they will adjust the cut score. It is not exactly like a curve, but usually about the same number of people end up passing, even for a really hard exam.


----------



## benbo (Apr 19, 2008)

Carrameow said:


> I took it in Seattle and when I looked up after the Exam I noticed no oone had left early (that means all tests mechanical, Civil etc.) Seattle is a "bright" area and everyone looked really tired after the Exam. I think this years tets were hard.


I'm not sure what you mean by Seattle being a "bright" area. Everyone who takes the exam has similar qualifications, takes the same test, and is judged by the same standards. As far as I know there is no great disparity in pass rates from state to state. Maybe, but I've never seen it printed anywhere.

Even if the Seattle area is generally higher educated than the norm, they don't draw the test takers from the general population at large.


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 19, 2008)

rcurras said:


> Thanks.
> RC


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 19, 2008)

benbo said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by Seattle being a "bright" area. Everyone who takes the exam has similar qualifications, takes the same test, and is judged by the same standards. As far as I know there is no great disparity in pass rates from state to state. Maybe, but I've never seen it printed anywhere.
> Even if the Seattle area is generally higher educated than the norm, they don't draw the test takers from the general population at large.


Like I said I'm not that Bright nor am I dumb. That was Dumb thing to say. I could think of a lot of competitive places like Houston, Miami, LA, Dallas, Boston, Mnn St Paul, I guess locale has nothing to do with it. I apologize if I offended anyone


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 19, 2008)

KAPLAN's Power Book is a great reference. I am one book short in that area. I know Schaum's is good but its too condensed.Anyone get any recommendations?


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 19, 2008)

The problem sets on the NCEES LSES PE sample Power Exam are good. Its hard to find similar problems so i did all the power problem's in Kaplan's Book and Camara's Book.. thats not bad prep but I hope NCEES/ELSES puts out a new edition soon


----------



## benbo (Apr 19, 2008)

Carrameow said:


> Like I said I'm not that Bright nor am I dumb. That was Dumb thing to say. I could think of a lot of competitive places like Houston, Miami, LA, Dallas, Boston, Mnn St Paul, I guess locale has nothing to do with it. I apologize if I offended anyone


It didn't really offend me. I just didn't know what you based the statement on. Goodluck on the test.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 21, 2008)

rcurras said:


> I have a question: Do you know anyone who had to take 12 credits because of the 3-times fail? If yes, would be like taking 4 additional college level courses?


anyone?

thanks.

RC


----------



## rcurras (Apr 22, 2008)

rcurras said:


> anyone?
> thanks.
> 
> RC


nadie from Florida, that can clarify this issue (3-times and then 12 credits)?

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

rcurras said:


> I do not want to justify a possible failure this time, but in my opinion I found this test harder than the previous one. However, I do not feel as bad because I did what I could based on my preparation. I am glad to “remember” making stupid mistakes, but those are few. In other words, what I knew, I felt pretty confident about my resolutions. Let’s wait until June (Florida) to see what happens.
> I have a question: Do you know anyone who had to take 12 credits because of the 3-times fail? If yes, would be like taking 4 additional college level courses?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


You don't have to justify, rationalize, or otherwise explain pass or fail. We are all friends here and understand that taking this exam is a monumental undertaking.

My understanding about the 12 credit hours is that it would be equivalent to four (4) additional UPPER DIVISION college courses. I don't know more beyond that statement.



benbo said:


> You folks shouldn't despair! If the test was especially hard, they will adjust the cut score. It is not exactly like a curve, but usually about the same number of people end up passing, even for a really hard exam.


I completely agree with benbo! Everyone took the time to take the exam now is a time for cautious OPTIMISM! Hope for a passing score but be prepared to :bio: if you don't receive the passing score. Don't begin your lamentations just yet ....

JR


----------



## aforni (Apr 23, 2008)

For EE - power afternoon session, read: BUY THE WILDI TEXT. There were no less than 5 problems that I had *no idea* on, but I was able to find the answers in the text. The types of problems I am talking about are the "practical" or hands-on problems. You must know a little bit about the topic in order to know where to look in the index, but this one was so much better than the other power-depth text often mentioned (by Grainger). I brought both but used Wildi 10x as much during the test.

Link is to Amazon, but look around and you can find it for about $50.

http://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Machines-...3562&amp;sr=8-1


----------

